# Why is my stool getting hard and dry? Pain...Help



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

My stool has always been loose, soft b/c I eat lots of IF, drinks lots of water and take flax seeds, prunes and magnesium supplement everyday. For the last week I noticed my stool getting harder and dry. Today was hard and painful to pass, but I haven't change anything in my diet and drinking as much water as always. I been increasing the amount of slippery elm powder that I take at night with water, but didn't think that would change my stool consistency.Is that possible? Should I stop taking it? I'm really concerned b/c as I posted before, I have a rectal prolapse and can't strain without the prolapse coming out :-( I need advice, info, suggestions and help on what to do please. Why this might be happening and what to do to prevent it??Thank you so much always.Blessings,Abi


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Abi,How is this situation these days? Ive been in prayer for you every day. e-amil me when you get your computer back and let me know how its going. could it be youre not getting as much liquid as usual? how much water are you drinking? Id keep taking the MOM for a while to keep things going.ysic,Lori


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Try Fiber 1 Cereal, it has worked for me, and I've tried it all.


----------

